# HELP! I took andractim for 10 days now my hair is falling out fast!!!!!



## matthewg (Jun 10, 2010)

The title says it all:
5g Andractim DHT Gel for 10 days. 140 lb body weight.
My hair is falling out like crazy, i don't know enough about this stuff and  fucked up to even start using this junk. My dad is bald, my moms side not. before this cycle, no hair loss. it's been two days since Andractim.

I am now using saw palmetto, a hair thinning treatment with a dht blocking cream, and was using rogaine for 10 days before the cycle (still am). I know that there is a shedding phase associated with the first few weeks of rogaine but I have used Rogaine for several stints in the past while I had seboric dermatitis (get it every late-fall). in the shedding was never this bad.


I'm scared. My questions are:
*1. Will this stop after awhile? it was only 10 days.
2. Does DHT "leave the body", say through the skin and sweat? Or will it stay in my scalp forever?
3. does a DHT blocker work on DHT or does it only work on blocking it's formation from test?*
*4. What else can i do to lower my Dht level, once the DHT is in my system.*

Please let me know what's up, even if it's bad news. I had no idea this would happen so fast. Gotta say while I was on it I felt fucking awesome.


----------



## raman (Jun 10, 2010)

your fucked!


----------



## matthewg (Jun 10, 2010)

okay so I imagine your taking advantage of the urgent tone of this post to make a shitty mean spirited joke, otherwise you'd backup your words with some type of facts, oh this is your first post too.


----------



## matthewg (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright, so it looks like I got my hair problem under control with the help of the above mentioned treatments however I am still worried because I can't find any information on how DHT actually leaves the body, it's half life, or how long (relatively) this spike in DHT is going to sit under my scalp.  I probably sound really ill-informed so bear with me, but knowing this information would be helpful.  thank you for your help everyone.


----------



## tierry (Apr 9, 2011)

matthewg said:


> The title says it all:
> 5g Andractim DHT Gel for 10 days. 140 lb body weight.
> My hair is falling out like crazy, i don't know enough about this stuff and  fucked up to even start using this junk. My dad is bald, my moms side not. before this cycle, no hair loss. it's been two days since Andractim.
> 
> ...





Hello, I've got the same issue from Andractim. When You use a DHT product You should expect this. If the treatment was short 50% to 70% of Your fallen hair will regrowth eventually in 8 months from stopping It.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 9, 2011)

the cream is short acting right so i would assume the side effects should stop shortly after discontinuing
why did you use this cream? and have you ever ran an AAS cycle?
i picked up a gallon of nioxin to protect my hair for my upcoming cycle, this deactivates dht in the scalp topically, goto a beauty supply store and get a bottle
i would say propecia as well but by the time u get ur hands on that your symptoms will be ogne anyway   good luck


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 9, 2011)

no it will not sit in your scalp forever, it will be metabolized and excreted fairly quickly I would think. Like guy above said you should regrow most of it so I wouldn't panic, just try to avoid dht in the future. Just curious why were you running this anyway?


----------



## pask3r (Apr 9, 2011)

1) Nizoral shampoo, 2) Mindoxil (Rogaine), 3) Dutasteride/Fina.. Potent anti-hair loss formula


----------



## coach5 (Apr 9, 2011)

You can get Nioxin @ walmart and walgreens too.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 9, 2011)

coach5 said:


> You can get Nioxin @ walmart and walgreens too.


 do you mean nizoral?  around here nioxin isnt sold at wal mart too expensive, but nizoral for sure
i wont use that shit bc it dries out my hair bad, nizoral on the other hand i can use daily and its made specifically for dht inhibition


----------



## coach5 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nope Nioxin....only $22.99 @ Walgreens and like $20 or $21 @ Wal-Mart.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 17, 2011)

N2 Shampoo will do the trick. People are already talking about how it has halted shedding for them. Need to139 will save you 15% at their store.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 17, 2011)

Nioxin has been around for years, and it's all I will use.  It's good stuff!


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

The N2 Shampoo does look good.  The ingredients are natural and have been shown to help with retaining/regrowing hair.  Worth a shot, might pick up some other stuff while I'm there.  The Need 2 Slin looks like a great addition for my carb meals!


----------



## MisterMak (Oct 26, 2011)

Buy a razor.  It is cheaper than that bullshit shampoo.  Women love bald guys.


----------



## FUZO (Oct 27, 2011)

I will never understand it. People want to use steroids but are worried about there hair when they know there going to lose it if there proned to it. Shave your head get a crew cut and you dont have to worry about your hair.


----------

